# its almost time



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

I am going to start stocking my 40 gallon breeder soon and would like to run my list by you guys and would love to hear any suggestions.

This is more of a fish list. How would corals an anemones affect the # of fish kept?

2x Ocellaris Clownfish
1x Yellow Tang
1x Neon Blue Goby
1x Purple Firefish

that is all i really have as of now for fish. I really like clowns, so I was thinking another pair of tomato clown's

where anemones and coral are concerned it is really what my LFS has to offer. I do know that they have a few bulb anemones so I will end up with one of those.

for a cleaning crew i was thinkin some hermit crabs, a snail, and a brittle star.

what do you think? suggestions?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Types of Clowns can not be mixed!

Tangs do not belong in anything smaller than a 75G tank! They need lots of swimming room!

As for anemones, What type of lighting??


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

As reefneck has stated, you will have to drop the tang because it needs at least a 75 gallon tank. Neons are cool but very small. Purple Firefish are so beautiful and would be great for your tank. Mated pair of clowns would also be cool, but you can't mix diffent types of clowns. There would be a lot of aggression. Have you considered a jawfish, wrasses, blennies, or basslets? (spelling may be off on those) AS for housing anemones, you will have to have MH for lighting. As for your CUC i would suggest more snails then hermits. But that is just my prefrence. Maybe skip the brital star as well. Good luck and make sure you tank is cycled before you add your cuc and other livestock.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

the tank is cycled. and the lighting is MH. as for the tang liveaquaria said 50, but b/my tank is a breeer i thought the bigger footprint might make up for it, but this is why i posted first. Also, thanks for telling me about mixing clownfish types. I have read a # of different articles about clown, but never saw ne thing about that. Thanks for lettin me know these things. and i will check out the jawfish, blennies and brasslets.

ok, well ill do a little more research and get back to you again.

oh, and reefneck chill out. I am coming and asking here b/c i dont know and keep getting different information so i come here to check with people who have done it before. I am ignorant on the subject, but I am here to correct that.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

1x Dusky Jawfish
1x orange spotted blenny

how many fish would be good to put in here?


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

well that is always a tough question. The general rule is no more then 1/2 inch per gallon. The thing is different fish put more of a load on your tanks then others. Clowns are one of those fish because they are messy eaters. A thing to keep in mind is when stocking you want to keep in mind how big they get. The is the number you use to determine how many inches you have. Once again this isn't the best rule. I am sure others can give you some better advise


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Bear said:


> oh, and reefneck chill out. I am coming and asking here b/c i dont know and keep getting different information so i come here to check with people who have done it before. I am ignorant on the subject, but I am here to correct that.


What the hell does that mean? I answered the questions you asked!! WTF do I need to "chill out" about?

Fine, I won't bother helping you anymore!

FYI, Liveaquaria is not the gospel for fish keeping!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Not the gospel for fishkeeping... that's an understatement! NEVER trust anyone who is trying to sell you something, as they'll usually tell you only what you want to hear. If someone wants to sell more tangs, then naturally one way to do that is to trick people into buying them when they really shouldn't. Also, yellow tangs are commonly sold as beginner fish, foisted upon those who usually have the least chance of success with them.

Reefneck, I think all those exclamation points must have given Bear the wrong impression. Your response after his certainly doesn't help much to alleviate the situation, of course, but what's done is done, I guess.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Reefneck, I think all those exclamation points must have given Bear the wrong impression. Your response after his certainly doesn't help much to alleviate the situation, of course, but what's done is done, I guess.


Forgive me then for stressing the importance of each sentance with the proper punctuation. I'm sorry some people read more into things than they should and start trouble.

Is that better?


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

No offense was meant by what I said. I guess your posts just come across very tense, to me at least, but I do thank you for your input. I have not done all of the necessary research about each fish yet and due to school I probobly won't until sometime this weekend, but it will be done before I buy any fish. I was simply looking to cut down the number of fish that I had to research. And yes, I know liveaquaria is no the be all end all, but it is where I go to look at the fish to decide which ones I will research for my tank.

I do not wish to be on bad terms with any one in the SW section, for, as you can tell, I am new to this and have much learning to do.


----------



## jasno999 (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow - YOu guys need to relax. Bear I understand what you are saying. Reefneck's comments jsut read bad. Not sure why but when I read it it seemed liek you were yelling at him or basically telling Bear he was an idiot. 

It is always difficult when it comes to sharing information via the net. YOu can't stress all your words so sometimes things are taken one way and they are not mean to be taken that way.

I think Bear is doign the right thing and asking questions and searching for the proper information. We all need to realize that peopel use these boards to do everyhtign from start tanks to talk about the latest and greatest things happening in the hobby. Might jsut come across better to take a nice approach and type a few extra words in there to let peopel liek Bear know you are giving them advice on what they should do- Otherwise your advice can me mistaken.

And jsut to add in my 2 cents I don't think reefneck was tryign to be mean. It jsut came across wrong.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

jasno999 said:


> And jsut to add in my 2 cents I don't think reefneck was tryign to be mean. It jsut came across wrong.


Exactly my point!

But I am not going to change the way I eat sushi just because everyone takes the fact that I eat it with a fork wrong. I just hate chopsticks.

In other words, The way I type or talk is the way I am and if my wife can't change me I doubt anyone else will. It's not my fault people read things the wrong way and get koky (Spelled wrong on purpose). Why not ask first if it was meant to be sarcastic? If it was, I'll tell you it was. In this case I was stressing the importance of the information I was providing with the proper punctuation for that purpose!

Off soapbox now and back to work at my fish store.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

haha 
ok.

(off topic, but what is "****************y")

so if you were going to set up a tank like mine what would you put in it reefneck


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

You eat sushi with a Fork!?!?!?!?


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

i've foud that it tends to be a lot harder with a fork


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

40 breeder's give you some extra breathing room when it comes to fish selection because it has a nice width and length.

Here would be my ideal selection of fishes in a 40 breeder that was started by someone just getting into the hobby and wants corals and inverts included.

2 Percula or True Percula clowns
1 Firefish or Purple Firefish 
1 Royal Gramma 
1 Yellow Watchmen Goby
1 Neon Goby or Green banded goby or Clown goby

As far as inverts go... your usual assortment of snails such as astrea and nassarius and cerith. Maybe a Cleaner shrimp or a few peppermint shrimps

With your "Metal halide" setup I would say you are good for pretty much any coral you want as long as they are 175 watt metal halides or a larger wattage.
However I would probably select mostly mushrooms and softies and a few hardier lps like bubble coral or frogspawn for your first corals... and work up the chain from there.

Anemones - you know, I can't recommend an anemone really, but if you NEED to go with one, choose the Bulb anemone.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

why couldnt you recommend them. I have heard before that some people do not support haveing them in an aquarium, but i did not hear why


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

anemones have a very short lifespan in aquaria especially when you consider what they usually live to in the wild. Mainly because they need very stable conditions, and intense lighting. Feeding them at night has shown to increase their lifespan in aquaria as well. However, they still don't do very well... and often their life does not make it into the "years" column in aquaria. They also move quite a bit... carrying their stinging tenticles with them and stinging corals that are in their path or near their path of travel.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

WOW FF,
I am not even going to try and add anything to that! Right On!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

wow. good to know. thanks


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

I agree also with fishfirst on the anemones. I'm newb at this and mainly in the research stage. 2 different sites and one book said to stay away from them. Mostly due to the fact in the wild they live for about 3 years but most are harvested at around 2 years old. Not sure about all anemones but if that is really the average its alot to invest for something that will die in 12 months under perfect conditions.:sad:


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

vvolfe1 said:


> Mostly due to the fact in the wild they live for about 3 years but most are harvested at around 2 years old.


I don't know where you got that info from but it's way wrong!

In the ocean, Anemones live for HUNDREDS of years. People consider it a success to keep one a year or more in captivity. Not a good record IMO.

Leave them in the sea!


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

maybe it was urchins then not sure. I'll try to find it again. lol some of them live for decades too. Must of just been reading on something species specific.

well finaly found what I got messed up on and I was thinking of scallops.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

probably a mix up vvolfe, anemones can theoretically live forever through cloning themselves.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

what is that thing in your sig reefneck?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Bear said:


> what is that thing in your sig reefneck?


An anemone! I am far from a beginner at this and obtained this specimen from an inexperienced hobbyist that had it dying under standard florescent lighting. It is no longer dying and has improved alot.

It was not my decision to purchase the animal but it is my obligation to try and save it.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

it was not an acusation (i know that's mispelled). I was just curious, because you were against having them and I saw one in your sig. It made me think that it could have been something else (no i dont know what it could have been, thats why i was asking)


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

No worries Bear, It was not taken in a bad way.  I like trying to save things people are killing if possible but I would never buy one.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

I would love to buy one, but I don't really want to have one die so young...what else is there that I can use instead for my soon to come clows? I know there was a couple things, but can't remember at the moment (too busy study'n mitosis and meiosis). What would you suggest? or if i was to get one what would you suggest then?

and that's really cool of you to take it in from someone like that. How long have you had it now?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Clowns don't really need a host anemone in captivity. Its a line of defense against predators and since the aquarium doesn't have any predators (as long as you stock it correctly) the clown is comfortable without one. I've heard of clowns hosting in a lot of things anything from other corals like frogspawn or gsp to the filter intake like my percula clown does.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Yep, Most any soft coral will do but is not needed. The'll even host in Xenia. lol


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

clowns hosting in captivity is hit or miss, and you never know what they will host either, ive seen pics of them hosting powerheads, foam filters, all sorts of corals, if you put an anenome in there, they may never host it. you will just be stuck with an animal that moves around stinging your nice corals, or dying or what ever. im just not a fan of anenomes at all. not for most reasons like the enviroment or anything. i just plain dont like em. lol


----------

